# Skinning with a hook blade utility knife



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw it on a trapping video , and got thinking , why didn't i think of that.

I have done a few searches and it seems to be fairly well known about in trapping circles but few other places.

when we process deer it is my job to skin and quarter, and i feed the table of de-boners , i sometimes do that to , but I was thinking if i can zip right up the legs and from the belly to the neck I can speed up skinning deer quite a bit 
as well as making small game easier


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I have used one quite a bit, in fact it's my prefered method for small game and even hogs but prefer the old russell sheep skinner for deer - It's alot faster and easier. There is nothing better for squirrel tho.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Another tool that might work is a tail splitter but I think for deer the hook blade should work well.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Gerber makes a tool http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-45924-E-Z-Zip-Sheath/dp/B000W0EW9I
that is very similar to a tail splitter 

I was looking at tail splitters , and the guy who did the video i was watching was our own HT trapperjim , he used the hook blade for the leg cuts but still used a tail splitter for the tail , i think to get a straighter cut.

I will probably pick up a tail splitter also http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Tools+for+Tails/Tail+Zipper
or 
http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Tools+for+Tails/Dexter-Russell+Tail+Splitter

my son and I take the wisconsin trappers ed course in august and the final day of the class runs with the district 10 rendezvous and the instructor said not to buy traps or supplies till then as that was going to be the best deals without shipping i was likely to find and we would know what to get then.


----------

